# Showtime to have Dolby Digital on ALL channels



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Showtime Networks recently brought Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound to every one of its standard definition and high-definition TV channels throughout all time zones. The result is 32 Dolby Digital 5.1 enabled channels. Since launching the audio format, Showtime has aired more than 190 movies, including theatricals and Showtime Original Pictures and 145 series episodes in Dolby Digital 5.1 surround including "The Chris Isaak Show" and "Queer as Folk."

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## DamonM (May 7, 2002)

Does this mean that Dish will have it (Dolby Digital 5.1) on all the channels they carry?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I sure hope Dish and DirecTV pick these up soon. I would suggest for everyone to write to their provider and request that they broadcast Dolby Digital on all Showtime channels.

Dish Network: [email protected]

DirecTV Feedback: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/glb/Form_Feedback.jsp


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

D* has been broadcasting all Showtime channels in Dolbie for the last couple of weeks.
Like HBO and Starz most movies are in Dolbie 2.0 not 5.1.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Now if Showtime would just get off their ASS and present some (watchable) HD with all this DD 5.1 I just MIGHT pick them up again.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Showtime Networks recently brought Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound to every one of its standard definition and high-definition TV channels throughout all time zones. The result is 32 Dolby Digital 5.1 enabled channels. Since launching the audio format, Showtime has aired more than 190 movies, including theatricals and Showtime Original Pictures and 145 series episodes in Dolby Digital 5.1 surround including "The Chris Isaak Show" and "Queer as Folk."
> 
> From SkyReport (Used with Permission) *


Does this include Showtime Networks channels like TMC, TMCX, etc?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont know if TMC/X is included in the 32 channels or not but I know neither E* or D* is passing the DD feed, if there is even one, so my guess would be no.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bobr66 _
> *D* has been broadcasting all Showtime channels in Dolbie for the last couple of weeks.
> Like HBO and Starz most movies are in Dolbie 2.0 not 5.1. *


In the case case of DD 2.0, are you better off switching to PCM out so you can at least get Pro-Logic surround?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

With Dolby Digital 2.0 I notice that it is handeled by my receiver (Denon 3802) sounding like Pro Logic.

The nice part of Dolby Digital is that it is backwords compatable with all older Dolby Technologies.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

My receiver (Yamaha) automatically applies Pro Logic to to DD 2.0. Think of DD 2.0 as the same as PCM.

What drives be bonkers is the stations that send a two channel audio signal as DD 5.1. This I have to intervene with and tell my receiver to pay attention to the analog input instead and do Pro Logic.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

My reciever also handles DD2.0 as pro logic, although I have not head much 2.0 sound, most of my stuff is full 5.1


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for the replies (re: DD 2.0). I'd sware I herd nothing out of the back speakers till I switched to PCM. Perhaps it's just specific to what I was watching - I'll have to play around some more.

I'm using one of the first DD processors ever released ($1500 - ouch). Stand Alone Poineer audio processor, Zoran Chip, originally used with a Laser Disc. Perhaps it just doesn't know any better.

But, I believe I've seen it specifically say Prologic during some DD programming.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

A Dolby Digital 2.0 signal can be flagged as 2.0 Stereo or 2.0 Surround. Most receivers, however, treat both signals the same and put them through Pro-Logic processing.

Older receivers from Kenwood (and older stand-alone processors) will differentiate between the two types of Dolby Digital 2.0 (2.0 Stereo will only play out of the left and right while 2.0 Surround will be properly decoded). I've also heard that Sony receivers can be set to differentiate if desired.

Pioneer receivers will Pro-Logic all 2.0 signals if set in "Standard" or "THX" surround mode, but the speaker layout display will change. A 2.0 Stereo stream will just have the lights for L and R lit up, a 2.0 Surround flagged stream will have the L, R, and middle S lights lit up.

-Lyle J.P.


----------

